# Too many distemper shots?



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

I picked up my puppy at around 9 weeks old. He already had a distemper shot. I took him to the vet to get shot #2 3 weeks after his first one and #3 three weeks after that. #3 was given when he's almost 16 weeks (I think he was like 15 weeks and 5 days). 

Went to the vet today to get his rabies shot and they wanted to give him another distemper. She said that shots given before 8 weeks doesn't really count. Also, the last shot should be given after 16 weeks, otherwise he's not completely protected because he still has his mom's antibodies that messes up how the vaccine works.

I called my breeder and she said no more distemper shots 'cause Momo has had 3 and that's enough. She said that Havanese is sensitive to shots and shouldn't receive more than 3 distemper shots.

My vet told me to think about it and recommends that I go back for that shot in a few weeks.

Have anyone heard of this 16 weeks thing? How many distemper shots did your furbabies have?

Thanks in advance for all comments and advice


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm certainly not an expert, but I did attend a vaccine seminar and what your vet is saying about the 16 week mark is similar to what was presented to us. The 16-week mark is said to be the best timing for the vaccines to be given, but we were also told that even if you only had one, it is the one given at the 16-week mark that is the most effective. My understanding is that quantity doesn't matter, but timing does. It seems excessive that your vet wants to give another one after the 16-week age.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats a tough call~
Do you know how old he was when he got his first shot?
If it was after 8 weeks old (I do first shots on my puppies at 9 weeks) then he should only need 3 series of shots (including the one the breeder gave).
If the shot was given prior to 8 weeks, then I would say yes, give him the 4th shot.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry I cant answer your question but wanted to say Kudos to you for being careful enough to research and ask your breeder first.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Sorry I cant answer your question but wanted to say Kudos to you for being careful enough to research and ask your breeder first.


I'll sure second that!!
Carole


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Thats a tough call~
> Do you know how old he was when he got his first shot?
> If it was after 8 weeks old (I do first shots on my puppies at 9 weeks) then he should only need 3 series of shots (including the one the breeder gave).
> If the shot was given prior to 8 weeks, then I would say yes, give him the 4th shot.


I agree with Katie and Kimberly. Being a Vet Nurse I've alos had to attend vaccine seminars and they are both right on the mark. Also it is true that any vaccine done before 8 weeks of age is worthless because of moms antibodies. The first vaccine in a series should start at 8 or 9 weeks of age and yes it's a good idea to time the other at 16 weeks. They should never be given earlier than 3 weeks apart. Sounds like your boy hit the 16 week mark very close and his vaccines were done just right so long as the one from the breeder wasnt done prior to 8 weeks.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Just looked up his records. He was born March 11th. His 1st shot was May 13th. 2nd was June 5th. 3rd was June 26th. 

So, his first shot was given at 9 weeks old. I am just disappointed that my vet didn't tell me to wait till he's 16 weeks old to get the 3rd one. He's short by 5 days.

3 distemper shots and 1 rabies. He's done!

Thanks everyone~! My boy is growing up! 7lbs 12 oz. And he's changing colors! I am seeing some silver maybe black coming in where he is white when I was brushing him today.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

swtxsweetie said:


> Thanks everyone~! My boy is growing up! 7lbs 12 oz. And he's changing colors! I am seeing some silver maybe black coming in where he is white when I was brushing him today.


You know what that means :eyebrows: ......we need more pictures!!!!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

That's great! The 5 day thing until he would have been 16 weeks is just fine. It doesnt have to be exact, just close.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

swtxsweetie said:


> I picked up my puppy at around 9 weeks old. He already had a distemper shot. I took him to the vet to get shot #2 3 weeks after his first one and #3 three weeks after that. #3 was given when he's almost 16 weeks (I think he was like 15 weeks and 5 days).
> 
> Went to the vet today to get his rabies shot and they wanted to give him another distemper. She said that shots given before 8 weeks doesn't really count. Also, the last shot should be given after 16 weeks, otherwise he's not completely protected because he still has his mom's antibodies that messes up how the vaccine works.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing just happen to me but it was with Parvo. Some breeders will give a Parvo shot at an early age, my Vet said they might as well have squirted it on the ground. I asked several vets and breeders and they all said, that the vet was right. So I got ANOTHER set of Distemper/Parvo but no Lepto or Corona (had to fight for them to take it out) and then waited another 3 weeks and did the Rabies.


----------

